# Crack repair on rounded joint



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I need to repair a crack, floor to ceiling. The outside joint is rounded with probably a 2" diameter roundover.
Planning on taping...just wondering best way to smooth things out at the curve center.
Thanks.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Buy some stiff rubber and fashion the right curved trowel to use.


----------



## ROVACON (Apr 19, 2010)

Robie-

Matt's idea is in-line with what I have done. Sometimes you can get a cheap plastic spackle blade and use a hole saw to make the radius. Smooth out any burs with a file and you have a nice template to to the corner. 

Now if you had a lot to do, you may want to but a metal spackle blade for loner life.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Buy one of these.........



















Have had mine for years. Can't remember where I got it.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Buy some stiff rubber and fashion the right curved trowel to use.


I have a tool made in the shape of crown molding cut from rubber cove molding then sandwiched between two pieces of wood for the handle.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Robie said:


> I need to repair a crack, floor to ceiling. The outside joint is rounded with probably a 2" diameter roundover.
> Planning on taping...just wondering best way to smooth things out at the curve center.
> Thanks.


I'm trying to figure out what you mean by''outside joint is rounded'' and ''2''dia roundover''

Is it a outside radius corner with a crack in the center running from top to bottom ?

If it's what I think it is make a template of the desired radius with a piece of sheet metal or plastic and have at it.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Use 1 1/2" shadow free corner bull-nose from you drywall suppler and use that to make a template for your knife, you will have a perfect radius for your corner if that is what you have there :thumbsup:


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

> Is it a outside radius corner with a crack in the center running from top to bottom ?


Yup...
Think I've got the hang of what to do.
Thanks all.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

long time ago I made a round knife from my bucket led and a peace of wood for a handle


----------

